# Lowrance elite 5x HDI



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Just picked up this unit at Cabelas last week. Will upgrade a B&W Garmin I have now. Figure I will put Garmin transducer on bow mount troll motor and Lowrance transducer on transom. I fish Alum Creek. Anybody have this unit or the 5 w/GPS that has any tips on settings or general comments? Thanks!


----------



## CampNFish (Jun 9, 2010)

I just installed this same unit did you get the 83/200 transducer?


----------



## Clad Chaser (Oct 10, 2014)

I also just installed this unit with 83/200, wow are there alot of options to this thing. When running the simulator it sure looks good, just need a couple more days of sunshine to try it out.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Yes same one here. I think I will get mine installed next weekend and hopefully start getting to know it mid April. Pretty excited about it from the videos I have seen!


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

If you plan on using both broadband sonar and downscan sonar screens make sure you get the dual hybrid teansducer that is the 83/200 and 455/800. That one will get you everything out of the unit


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Good that is what I have.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

finally got out yesterday and really like the new unit so far. i noticed though that it is reading 5 degrees warmer than my older garmin and confirmed with other boaters in area that the garmin is accurate so the lowrance is off.


----------



## Diamondback (Jul 29, 2004)

On my Humminbird there is a section in the advanced settings that lets you adjust the temperature offset. I would look to see if you have such a setting.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Dropped the temp offset 5 degrees and all good. Wow this unit is so nice compared to my garmin Echo 100. I found a school of active fish yesterday that I would have normally missed. Completely changed my day. And seeing fallen trees on the down scan is pretty cool!


----------

